# Paramount date code



## Bicyclelegends (Nov 8, 2011)

Looking to date my 1960s Paramount #K807 and wanted to know where to look. It is a Tourist style with fenders, upright bars, Titan neck and steel Stronglight cranks but everything else is Campy. Any help would be great. Thanks Mark


----------



## silvercreek (Dec 9, 2011)

The frame was built in November 1968 I think. There should be a number stamped on the head badge as well. Got any pictures?


----------



## bobhufford (Dec 28, 2011)

Silvercreek was close -- the serial decodes to October of 1968 (skip the letter 'I').  There should be no stamping in the headbadge -- that was a post-1975 thing (a couple of years earlier on some of the Japanese built models).

http://waterfordbikes.com/w/culture/paramount/paramount-dating

Sounds like the P-11.

http://www.schwinnbikeforum.com/SLDB/Dealer/1968/68dlctA.htm

I'd love to have one of these tourist models someday.

I would like to see pictures as well.  

Bob


----------



## silvercreek (Jan 23, 2012)

bobhufford said:


> Silvercreek was close -- the serial decodes to October of 1968 (skip the letter 'I').  There should be no stamping in the headbadge -- that was a post-1975 thing (a couple of years earlier on some of the Japanese built models).
> 
> http://waterfordbikes.com/w/culture/paramount/paramount-dating
> 
> ...




Close only counts with hand grenades and horseshoes. Thanks for correcting me.


----------

